# coming of age



## Preach (Feb 7, 2006)

Jesus understood His mission at age 12. He had to be about His heavenly Father's business.

But, how do we explain His self-consciousness. I thought reformed though taught that in His human nature He grew in wisdom and either all at once or gradually understood (in His human nature) that He was uniquely God's Son.

The typical evangelical answer is that Jesus set aside His Divine preropgatives (omniscience) , so the God-Man did not omniscient at any point in His earthly existence.

Any thoughts? Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## JohnStevenson (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Preach_I thought reformed though taught that in His human nature He grew in wisdom and either all at once or gradually understood (in His human nature) that He was uniquely God's Son.


Luke 2:40 specifically says that _the Child continued to grow and become strong, increasing in wisdom_. But that does not mean that a measure of this growth did not bring Him to a spiritual self-awareness by the time He was 12 years old.


----------

